# Audi TT Steering Heavy?



## Ryaninho4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,

This is my first post as i have recently bought an Audi TT 1.8T Auto 2005 180 BHP. What a machine, the vehicle does have 113,000, which i was worried about at first, but the timing belt, Coil pack has been replaced, and has full AUDI service history from new.

My worry is though, i am coming from a 13 plate Corsa 1.4 and the steering was as light as a feather, and the TT steering is alot heavier, noticably so.... i wondered if this was a normal thing as the tyres are alot winder and the vehicle is alot closer to the ground. The vehicle eased past its MOT at the beginning of April, and a power steering pump would be highlighted there surely if there was an issue?

I wondered if anybody could put my mind at ease?

Thanks Again - A very happy TT owner...


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

Ryaninho4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post as i have recently bought an Audi TT 1.8T Auto 2005 180 BHP. What a machine, the vehicle does have 113,000, which i was worried about at first, but the timing belt, Coil pack has been replaced, and has full AUDI service history from new.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Im the same, went from a power assisted wheel citron c2 and the difference is very noticeable, but you dont have anything to worry about, unless you can hear some odd noises when turning. Just check the power steering fluid and your be fine.

...or get down the gym and your find it easier :wink:


----------



## Ryaninho4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tangapants,

Thanks for this...puts my mind at ease. Will check fluid levels...

Loving the TT though...what a machine

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, the slightly heavy steering is something you just have to get used to. I went from a SEAT Ibiza to the TT and wow did I find it initially hard work turning the steering wheel. As stated earlier full lock will often get some noise and it is recommended that you do not leave it full lock for long. After a few weeks I am beginning to not notice the steering issue so much.


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

When I got mine the steering was heavy and then the steering rack blew a seal, had a new rack fitted and the steering is alot lighter!


----------



## Ryaninho4 (Apr 22, 2013)

The only reason I noticed it is because my mrs took it for a drive and mentioned it, I then took both cars for a quick run and could really feel the difference... im not too bothered that is heavier, more so that there is nothing wrong with the power steering pump!!! Before I bought the car everyone I spoke to tried to put me off saying everything goes wrong with them...happy to prove them wrong

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Tt steering it is heavy comparing to other cars, nothing to worry about.

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PaulAds (Sep 19, 2012)

I like it that way...feels much more involving to drive...

Some modern cars feel too flimsy on the road...like bambi on ice


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Ryaninho4 said:


> Before I bought the car everyone I spoke to tried to put me off saying everything goes wrong with them...happy to prove them wrong


Well I think the car can suffer from a range of small niggly faults - most of which can be listed by pretty much every owner.

For example issues with alarm siren, thermostat, temperature sender, dashpod and door switches are well documented and on the whole easy enough to deal with.

I have myself (and I am not a mechanic) changed the thermostat, the temperature sensor and the drivers door microswitch using guides on this forum and other sites. I have also replaced the alarm siren 3 pin bosch plug on the loom (although I still need to replace the siren itself as too far gone for repair) after sourcing a supplier in germany with the plugs and wire terminations.

Part of my enjoyment of owning the car is the 'fun' of getting my hands dirty trying out these repairs and mods. I have also made a new antenna mount from a door stop as some vandal had already broken the antenna when I bought the car.

Really enjoyed making the wak box and fitting it - just love the growl now.


----------



## Silverye (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm a new owner and noticed the same - was very obvious when I jumped into my old Mk5 Golf GTI prior to selling it and I couldn't believe how light the steering was -never noticed it when I had the car.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Put some air in your tyres 34psi :-*


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

will fitting the "Defcons" lighten the steering to a more normal feel then ?


----------



## Ryaninho4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks...will check tonight

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

